# Unbalanced vs xlr balanced cables



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 2 SVS PB13 Ultras and I have connected them with rca cables to wall jacks. The running length of the rca cables are 30 ft and 20 ft. I am considering switching to XLR cables as I read that I maybe losing signal strength because of the long cable distance. If I run dual XLR cables the running length is 50 and 55 feet. 
Is it still worth while to install XLR cables even with the added 20 plus foot increase in running length?

BTW- The rca cables are connected to inwall rca jacks in the HT. The XLR cables will have to been run back to the tech room as I do not have wall jacks for XLR.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I do not think you should be too concern about the lenght of the cable.
The run is long but because your sub are active, not much current go through it (ohms law).

I f you are still concern, I would suggest you replace your RCA wall plate with XLRs one


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

whats the process to swap rca wall plate for xlr? I have not done this before.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont bother unless your going to also change out the wiring inside the wall to balanced. Running 50ft of unbalanced cable should have no quality loss unless your running cheep cable, make sure its of decent quality and rest assured it will be fine.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am using SVS audio interconnects and I do not detect any audible hum or interference. Just concerned I maybe losing signal because of the cable length. Just to clarify assuming the sub cables are appropriate your saying I would not detect any audible difference rca vs xlr?


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> whats the process to swap rca wall plate for xlr? I have not done this before.


Changing the wall plate is the easy part, you just buy XLR wall plate (saw them around 2$ on ebay), but because you would use a balance signal, you would also have to change your cabe inside the wall.

I would probably leave it the way it it, my Veldoyne sub came with a long RCA terminated cable as well.
You are sending very low frequency on that cable, so it will not be an issue, if you have equipment to check it, run a scan to reassure yourself


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Dwight,
True balanced throughout your whole system w/ yield lower noise and less signal loss, but you will have to make sure your gear is true balanced, as some isn't. 

To verify if you inwall is usable for balanced runs you will have to pull your existing wall plate off and verify if the in wall wire is 3 conductor cable and not 2, because XLR use 3 conductors, while unbalanced RCA uses 2. Maybe it was prewired w/ the option of 3 conductor balanced with wall plates installed for unbalanced. A 3 conductor balanced cable can have 2 leads and a braided shield, totaling 3 leads, so you will have to check.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mjcmt said:


> Dwight,
> True balanced throughout your whole system w/ yield lower noise and less signal loss


Not true, noise should not be an issue unless running long distances. This is what balanced cables were designed for, for short distance runs under 25' there will be no noticeable difference in noise or signal loss if using good quality unbalanced cables.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Not true, noise should not be an issue unless running long distances. This is what balanced cables were designed for, for short distance runs under 25' there will be no noticeable difference in noise or signal loss if using good quality unbalanced cables.


That is what we are talking about, 20-30' cable plus the undetermined inwall length.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive run 50ft of unbalanced cable with no issues, Your original statement was unclear, sorry.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The inroom running length is 20 ft and 30 ft from subs to walls plates. I don't know the running length of the cabling behind the wall but it could easily by another 20 and 30 ft to get back to the equip room. I will take a tape measure and estimate the running length later day and also check on whether it is 2 conductor or 3 conductor's behind the face plate. 

Appreciate the input


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Dwight Angus said:


> I have 2 SVS PB13 Ultras and I have connected them with rca cables to wall jacks. The running length of the rca cables are 30 ft and 20 ft. I am considering switching to XLR cables as I read that I *maybe losing signal strength* because of the long cable distance. If I run dual XLR cables the running length is 50 and 55 feet.
> Is it still worth while to install XLR cables even with the added 20 plus foot increase in running length?


A “loss of signal strength” from a long cable run is merely a drop in voltage, due to the increased resistance. It will be negligible and is easily reclaimed with the sub’s gain control. It’s no big deal; I mean, you get a “loss of signal strength” when you dial down the AVR’s volume control! 

As long as you have good-quality cable with a good shield, long unbalanced runs aren’t a problem. In-walled rated cable (assuming that’s what you used) typically has a foil shield, which is > 95% effective – doesn’t get much better than that.

Bottom line, re-doing all this just to get a balanced line between your AVR and sub isn’t going to make a noticeable difference, unless your present installation has existing issues. You’ve already indicated that you don’t presently have any noticeable hum or interference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Wayne
There is no noticeable hum or interference and I don't have any other issues with the existing wiring and the cable I use is of good quality. I agree, seems like allot of work for negligible improvement. I have decided to leave this alone. 

Appreciate the input.
Cheers


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Agreed, don't waste your time and money on re-doing those sub cables. If you want piece of mind, you can maximize your SNR across that cable run by turning up sub pre-out gain on your AVR/processor and adjusting the individual subs gains back down so they're at the same overall level.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

fusseli said:


> Agreed, don't waste your time and money on re-doing those sub cables. If you want piece of mind, you can maximize your SNR across that cable run by turning up sub pre-out gain on your AVR/processor and adjusting the individual subs gains back down so they're at the same overall level.


Russ thats exactly what I will do and with allot less work.

Cheers


----------

